# BAHA Help-Removal of BAHA Abutment



## Rip (Apr 6, 2012)

Desperate for help to find a procedure code for the
removal of BAHA abutment and cannot locate one in the CPT. 
Please advise.


----------



## jackjones62 (Apr 8, 2012)

First, I had to research BAHA abutment....in doing so, I came across this website that I think you will find very helpful....Good luck, we do not do cochlear implants so I am in unfamiliar territory, but like I said, this website seems very informative regarding coding for your situation.

Jennifer 
CT ENT

http://professionals.cochlearameric.../reimbursement-and-billing/baha-billing-codes


----------



## marivic415 (Apr 17, 2012)

Jennifer is right. We use cochlear america for our cochlear implant services, and I usually code removal of the abutment w/ 69399. The amount would depend on the physician's time and effort. The doctor and I would usually discuss how long the procedure takes and what he thinks comparable wRVU is for this procedure.

I hope this solves your coding problem.


----------

